# Best horse insurance?



## sparky1981 (11 January 2011)

I am thinking of changing my horses horse insurance due to my current company (NFU) increasing their rate by a huge amount per month. (i am paying nearly £100 per month)If anyone could recommend a good company that will actually pay out for vets bills etc that would be great.


----------



## Rachaelpink (11 January 2011)

I've just changed, NFU have put my insurance up by £100 a year. Changed to Petplan. One of my friends uses them and they've paid out a couple of times, her horse has navicular so big bills.


----------



## Dancing Queen (11 January 2011)

pet plan have always been good and paid out no problems generally within 14 days.


----------



## sparky1981 (11 January 2011)

Thankyou i will look in to them. Are they generally reasonably priced?NFU automatically renewed my policy on 6th Jan.Can i now cancel the policy?


----------



## competitiondiva (11 January 2011)

I can recommend Equestrian world insurance services, very competitive, versatile cover with varying excesses, and they've paid out no problems for my mares lameness.


----------



## Dancing Queen (11 January 2011)

sparky1981 said:



			Thankyou i will look in to them. Are they generally reasonably priced?NFU automatically renewed my policy on 6th Jan.Can i now cancel the policy?
		
Click to expand...

im sure you can cancel any policy - it depends on how of a fine you will incur. i dont think you will qualify for the 14 day cooling off period either. 

You could get a couple of quotes from other places, if they are cheaper, give NFU a call and see if the retention team will match it.


----------



## sparky1981 (11 January 2011)

Does anyone know anything about KBIS?


----------



## galaxy (11 January 2011)

sparky1981 said:



			Does anyone know anything about KBIS?
		
Click to expand...

My friend is with them.  They're a pain with exclusions and if you make a continual claim over a year you have to get a vet to fill out a form with every invoice you send in

I had another friend with Petplan.  She was made a claim when her pony starter bombing off for no reason.  Vet wanted to refer for scans and they said they would only pay out if when the results they found something wrong!  If they came back clear my friend would have to have paid!!  She ended up retiring the pony because she couldn't take the risk!!!!

I'd call NFU and try and bring your premium down....


----------



## sparky1981 (11 January 2011)

I have called NFU and got it down but that was only by having to take off loss of use (i only had it on 1 of them)Simiply cant afford £100 a month!


----------



## Dancing Queen (11 January 2011)

its worth getting quotes and going back to them. if they wont help tehn ask to speak to the manager - dont be afraid to shout at them! xxxx


----------



## sparky1981 (11 January 2011)

Do you think that would actually work with a big company like NFU. Have they not just got a set price?


----------



## Dancing Queen (11 January 2011)

sparky1981 said:



			Do you think that would actually work with a big company like NFU. Have they not just got a set price?
		
Click to expand...

NO some new applications go to the underwriters - Try it they can only say No, keep moaning at them, go through the ranks and if you dont get something sorted i will be very surprised (this only has the potential to work if you get like for like quotes) in this current economic climate they want to retain as much business as they can. Its worth a try!!


----------



## Kokopelli (11 January 2011)

Do not get me started on petplan! I won't go into details but if you want more info I will happily PM you but I will say they are trying everything to get out of paying!


----------



## CobSunshine (11 January 2011)

What.s the average cost of insurance per month?

100 quid is crazy!


----------



## kethief (11 January 2011)

I use scottish equestrian, cannot fault them the premium was pretty cheap (£27) and my mare is insured untill she is 20, and they have been paying for an ongoing breathing problem in my mare for the last 10 months (direct to vets).


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 January 2011)

I was gutted when NFU hiked my premium after a big claim-it was a different horse that was PTS, so I was very confused!

I switched to SEIB, mainly cos they didn't care that I'd had a previous claim. They seem very reasonable and it costs me about £30 a month with £5000 vets' fee cover.


----------



## rubysmum (12 January 2011)

another vote for petplan - mostly because they insure for illness up to 25 & have piad out prompty in the past - i cut costs by cutting the value of the horse right down - i know this may not be an option for everyone


----------

